# Java/Aufklappende menüs?



## univer82 (26. März 2002)

Hi,kann mir irgendeiner sagen,wie man das mit diesen Pull Down Menüs(Auf-
klappende Menüleisten) macht? Zum Beispiel wie bei union-investment.de!
Bitte schreibt zurück!


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Das wuerde ich auch gern mal wissen.


----------



## stringtable (23. April 2002)

*fireworks nutzen*

also...bevor ich jetzt hier lang aushol und den javascriptcode runtersabbel....(hab nämlich grad wenig zeit) ... ihr könnt das auch ganz einfach mit fireworks machen, wenn ihr dieses geniale tool habt...

da gibts in der menüleiste unter einfügen einen punkt, der da heißt popupmenüs einfügen

vorrausgesetzt ihr habt nun also ein entsprechendes feld definiert, könnt ihr dem jetzt diese popupmenü-eigenschaften zuweisen und das teil schreibt euch in der html ausgabe freundlicherweise auch gleich den quelltext (incl. das script) 

wirklich nett vom fireworks...


----------



## Deemax (24. April 2002)

*Menü*

Ja ich würde auch auf jeden Fall eine DHTML-Menü nutzen als reine Javamenüs. Allein das Initialisieren der VM dauert ewig. 

Hier findest du schon fertige JS-Menüs: http://dhtmlshock.com/ die eifach zu implementieren sind.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. April 2002)

Java != JavaScript 
demnach ist das hier komplett falsch


----------



## drash (30. April 2002)

ich hoffe mir kann auch vielleicht jemand helfen. ich brauche nämlich genau so ein menü, wie es auf http://www.mauritz.ch bei "switzerland" gebraucht wird. ich werde aus dem quelltext einfach nicht ganz schlau, und habe jetzt schon genügend lange probiert. ich hoffe jemand von euch könnte den code vielleicht mal für mich schnell anschauen!


----------



## hiphop-mouse (30. April 2002)

hier ist ein krasses fouldout-Menue (leider net von mir   ), das ich auch auf meiner page verwende. komischerweise  des nur offline perfekt, online muss man 1-3 mal reloaden:


```
<style>
<!--
DIV.clTop{position:absolute; width:170}
DIV.clSub{position:absolute; left:10; width:170}
#divCont{position:relative; left:100; top:0; height:400; width:170;}
A.clMain{font-family:Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, Helv; font-size:14px; text-decoration:none; font-weight:bold; color:black}
A.clSubb{font-family:Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, Helv; font-size:14px; text-decoration:none; color:black}
#divMain{position:absolute}
//-->
</style>
<script language="JavaScript">
/********************************************************************************
Copyright (C) 1999 Thomas Brattli
This script is made by and copyrighted to Thomas Brattli at www.bratta.com
Visit for more great scripts.
This may be used freely as long as this msg is intact!
********************************************************************************/

/************************************************************************************
This script is a "foldout" menu script, all the "foldouts" will
stay outfolded in older browsers. Works in ie4+ and ns4+.

To change where the menu appears change the left and top values of the divCont
in the stylesheets, it's currently placed relative so you can
place this menu in tables or similar if you want. Change the 
text colors and size in the A.clMain and A.clSubb classes.
************************************************************************************/

/************************************************************************************
Change this to false if you want all the submenus to get unfold when you
foldout a new one.
************************************************************************************/
var stayFolded=false

/************************************************************************************
Browsercheck
************************************************************************************/
var n = (document.layers) ? 1:0;
var ie = (document.all) ? 1:0;
var browser=((n || ie) && parseInt(navigator.appVersion)>=4)  

/************************************************************************************
Making cross-browser objects
************************************************************************************/
function makeMenu(obj,nest){
	nest=(!nest) ? '':'document.'+nest+'.'										
	this.css=(n) ? eval(nest+'document.'+obj):eval('document.all.'+obj+'.style')					
   	this.ref=(n) ? eval(nest+'document.'+obj+'.document'):eval('document');		
	this.height=n?this.ref.height:eval(obj+'.offsetHeight')
	this.x=(n)? this.css.left:this.css.pixelLeft;this.y=(n)? this.css.top:this.css.pixelTop;							
	this.hideIt=b_hideIt;	this.showIt=b_showIt; this.vis=b_vis; this.moveIt=b_moveIt											
	return this
}
function b_showIt(){this.css.visibility="visible"}
function b_hideIt(){this.css.visibility="hidden"}
function b_vis(){if(this.css.visibility=="hidden" || this.css.visibility=="hide") return true;}
function b_moveIt(x,y){this.x=x; this.y=y; this.css.left=this.x; this.css.top=this.y}
/************************************************************************************
Initiating the page. Just add to the arrays here to get more menuitems
and add divs in the page
************************************************************************************/
function init(){
	oTop=new Array()
	oTop[0]=new makeMenu('divTop1','divCont')
	oTop[1]=new makeMenu('divTop2','divCont')
	oTop[2]=new makeMenu('divTop3','divCont')
	oTop[3]=new makeMenu('divTop4','divCont')
	oTop[4]=new makeMenu('divTop5','divCont')
	oTop[5]=new makeMenu('divTop6','divCont')
	oSub=new Array()
	oSub[0]=new makeMenu('divSub1','divCont.document.divTop1')
	oSub[1]=new makeMenu('divSub2','divCont.document.divTop2')
	oSub[2]=new makeMenu('divSub3','divCont.document.divTop3')
	oSub[3]=new makeMenu('divSub4','divCont.document.divTop4')
	oSub[4]=new makeMenu('divSub5','divCont.document.divTop5')
	oSub[5]=new makeMenu('divSub6','divCont.document.divTop6')
	for(i=0;i<oSub.length;i++){ oSub[i].hideIt() }
	for(i=1;i<oTop.length;i++){ oTop[i].moveIt(0,oTop[i-1].y+oTop[i-1].height) }
}
/************************************************************************************
This is the function that changes the sub menus to folded or unfolded state.
************************************************************************************/

function menu(num){
	if(browser){
		if(!stayFolded){
			for(i=0;i<oSub.length;i++){
				if(i!=num) oSub[i].hideIt()
			}
			for(i=1;i<oTop.length;i++){
				oTop[i].moveIt(0,oTop[i-1].y+oTop[i-1].height)
			}
		}
		oSub[num].vis()?oSub[num].showIt():oSub[num].hideIt()
		for(i=1;i<oTop.length;i++){ 
			if(!oSub[i-1].vis()) oTop[i].moveIt(0,oTop[i-1].y+oTop[i-1].height+oSub[i-1].height) 
			else oTop[i].moveIt(0,oTop[i-1].y+oTop[i-1].height)
		}
	}
}
//Initiating the menus onload, if it's a 4.x+ browser.
if(browser) onload=init;

</script>

</HEAD>
<BODY bgcolor="white">
<!--************************************************************************************
Replace your links with the # inside the a tags to get links.
************************************************************************************-->
<div id="divCont">
	<div id="divTop1" class="clTop"><a href="#" onclick="menu(0); return false" class="clMain">[choice 0]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub1" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 2</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 3</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 4</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
	<div id="divTop2" class="clTop"><a href="#" onclick="menu(1); return false" class="clMain">[choice 1]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub2" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 2</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
	<div id="divTop3" class="clTop"><a href="#" onclick="menu(2); return false" class="clMain">[choice 2]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub3" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 2</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 3</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
	<div id="divTop4" class="clTop"><a href="" onclick="menu(3); return false" class="clMain">[choice 3]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub4" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 2</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
	<div id="divTop5" class="clTop"><a href="" onclick="menu(4); return false" class="clMain">[choice 4]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub5" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 2</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 3</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 4</a><br>
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 5</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
	<div id="divTop6" class="clTop"><a href="" onclick="menu(5); return false" class="clMain">[choice 5]</a><br>
		<div id="divSub6" class="clSub">
			<a href="#" class="clSubb">-Sub 1</a><br>
		</div><br>
	</div>
</div>
```


----------



## Tommy (1. Mai 2002)

Sehr bekannt, viel genutzt und läuft angeblich unter IE, NS und Opera einwandfrei 

http://www.milonic.co.uk/menu/


----------



## Nuklearflo (3. Mai 2002)

Schau mal unter http://www.jex-treme.de da findest du jede Menge interessante Beispiele mit Code!
Da ist bestimmt was dabei...


----------

